# abdominal wall fat pad biopsy



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 4, 2012)

New one on me 

5cm incision ws made just to the right of the umbilicus. Flaps were elevated up off the fat pad and a generous 5x3 cm biopsy of the abdominal fat pad was excised with electrocautery.

I'm looking at 22999 compare to 23065?

Thanks!!!!


----------

